# Coyote/Redwolf



## pdsniper (Oct 28, 2013)

I have Killed six Coyotes since last Saturday, they have definitely impacted the Deer population in my area then I shot this one this Saturday at 10:30 am in it is by far the biggest yote I have ever seen but there is a lot about this Dog that says its not all Coyote so I sent pictures to DNR and Darryl Kirby both responded that they were not sure what it is and there was traits about this Dog that they felt it was probably 
a cross between a Coyote and a red wolf it is the color of a red Fox with a white underbelly and its snout is not long like a coyote but shorter and shaped more like the pictures I looked at of the Red Wolf so what do you guys think


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2013)

In my opinion, and the opinion of a couple of others I respect, what we have here now is the results of red wolf-coyote breedings. The evidence speaks for itself.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I am very familiar with you and to me what you say holds a lot of weight, that is exactly what I thought as well, after I got down out of my tree stand and got a close up look of what I shot I was defiantly scratching my head I knew this was nothing like any coyote I have ever shot and I love hunting yotes and I have taken a lot of them but they all looked like Coyotes thank you for your expert opinion now I know I'm not crazy


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 29, 2013)

kill them all. nice work!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats.  That one would make a cool mount.

Hoss


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2013)

How much did it weigh?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty dog that is for sure


----------



## across the river (Oct 30, 2013)

I killed one that was that big and looked just like that probably 20 years ago before you saw a lot of coyotes in the area. I have killed several sense then, but never another one that large and with the same coloration.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 31, 2013)

Hoss it's at the Taxidermist now there have been some killed in the area where these are at in the 60 to 80 lb range, I have personally seen them all the farmers and ranchers and the folks that hunt in that area talk about seeing them and every once in a while someone gets one this is a trail cam picture that I got off my trail cam after this one was taken look at the size of the one to the right


----------



## jakebuddy (Nov 1, 2013)

anybody think about having the dna tested we would all know for sure then. take some samples and put them in the freezer then look for some one to test.


----------



## molon labe (Nov 1, 2013)

I can smell the stench just looking at him. I'm with Nicodemus on this. I believe there will come a day when they discover the eastern coyote has some red wolf genes ,our coyotes are much bigger than their western counterparts .


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 1, 2013)

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 4, 2013)

I killed Coyote  # 7 last night that's a lot of coyotes on 98 acres no wonder all the deer are gone


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 4, 2013)

A question to ponder on

Do we want to know for sure that these yotes have red wolf dna?
Wouldn't that put it on a protection list?


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 4, 2013)

No Not according to the Biologist I spoke to at DNR, that was my concern as well they call them a Hybrid or coy dog


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2013)

pdsniper, check this link for some reading about a black coyote on my property that sounds like some of those that you and your friends have encountered especially in the size category.

Up until the time that I posted this one originally, I had never heard of a Red Wolf but I did learn a lot after reading various information about them.

This one had some rather large teeth and was totally malnourished at the time BUT it still officially weighed 80 pounds.  Friends of mine wonder why I always carry at least two guns in the woods and I don't trust ANY coyotes in the wild.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688757&highlight=


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG that looks more like a full blooded Wolf, I sure hope you got that mounted, I have a friend that lives in my area thats a farmer they have a friend that had a full blooded wolf that got loose in our area it was a female I just wonder if that could have got this hybrid thing going in our area


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2013)

jakebuddy said:


> anybody think about having the dna tested we would all know for sure then. take some samples and put them in the freezer then look for some one to test.





molon labe said:


> I can smell the stench just looking at him. I'm with Nicodemus on this. I believe there will come a day when they discover the eastern coyote has some red wolf genes ,our coyotes are much bigger than their western counterparts .



Actually, several DNA studies have already been done. They confirmed that almost all eastern coyotes carry wolf DNA, some more than others. Our coyotes are a much different critter from the western ones.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 5, 2013)

the only question that remains is, what is a good coy dog recipe?


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 5, 2013)

Well that explains a lot and as far as eating them you can have all mine lol
Thank you all for all the great input this has been a real education as they say you never 
stop learning


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 18, 2013)

*Coyotes*



pdsniper said:


> I have Killed six Coyotes since last Saturday, they have definitely impacted the Deer population in my area then I shot this one this Saturday at 10:30 am in it is by far the biggest yote I have ever seen but there is a lot about this Dog that says its not all Coyote so I sent pictures to DNR and Darryl Kirby both responded that they were not sure what it is and there was traits about this Dog that they felt it was probably
> a cross between a Coyote and a red wolf it is the color of a red Fox with a white underbelly and its snout is not long like a coyote but shorter and shaped more like the pictures I looked at of the Red Wolf so what do you guys think



 I've gotten (shot)3- missed2  in the last 5 days now and you got 6.AND I had a Bobcat run by me!
I wonder if the DNR can comment on this because it's a rarity that I see 1 during a hunting season.
 When do female coyotes come in season?


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 19, 2013)

Actually I'm up to # 7 now and since I have done this I am now seeing more Deer than I have seen in 2 years, amazing how that works


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 27, 2013)

I have seen several up here in my neck of the woods that big.  Hit one with the truck about 3 years ago that was go toe to toe with a big German Shepard, and was almost that red.  The strange thing I thought was that I have seen two in the last 5 years that were almost solid white.  I started to shoot one of them, but he happened to be standing in a church yard and I need all the help I can get, so I didn't shoot it.   The other was almost in the same spot where I hit the one with my truck.  And that is within 200yrds of a elementary school.  Both those white ones I would estimate in the 65 to 70 lb range.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 2, 2013)

Actuall Im up to number 8 now as of last Sunday this one had killed a Calf on some land that I'm hunting and when I came up on it there was a black dog with him the dog eased on off but this huge male coyote showed no fear of mee and keept eating the calf so I gave him something to fear a 155 gn Match king I have never seen a Dog and coyote eating side by side like that it was real strange the ranched said those two killed 4 calves last year and three this year well atleast the coyote wont be killing any more calves


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 2, 2013)

I killed 2 yotes in Madison County this past weekend.  Do you hunt them year round?  I would like to kill some more this year after deer season.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 2, 2013)

yep I hunt them all the time even in the City I police in we shoot them every time we get a chance, 8 coyotes in three week is a new 
record for me now that I have some new land to hunt on that the Coyotes have never been hunted on I hope my count will greatly go up I plan on using my night vision as well on them so they will get no peace from me


----------



## meausoc (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice shot! Most likely that is just a big coyote.  Coyote's, fox's, and wolves are mortal enemies.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 3, 2013)

Well from the article I read when they did DNA testing on Coyotes on the east cost they all contained wolf DNA and Red Wolves were not much bigger than a coyote femaleas were around 60 lbs and a male around 80 lbs from what I read about the ones we had in the north Georgia Mountains they were bread out by coyotes so it all makes since and if you will look at all the posts on this thread one poster had a picture of a Hybread he shot I swear looks just like a wolf and even colored like one it weighed 80 lbs at best I recall


----------



## Milkman (Dec 3, 2013)

If you stated it I missed it........... where are you shooting all these coyotes ??

You could hire out and do this for a living at the success rate you have.......... please keep it up !!!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 4, 2013)

Fulton County and it is starting to pay off because I'm seeing more deer and a land owner has given me land to hunt on if I keep killing coyotes also 26 years of being a sniper and hundreds of hrs of training by the Military has helped in not missing them and knowing how to move with out being detected all has payed off in being effective in getting Coyotes and most of all a very Target rich environment


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

I yet to see one that blonde


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 12, 2013)

Here are a few more pictures of some of the coyotes I have taken, I also own them at night called in a pack of them one night and got three with this Night set up


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow what a scope ! Good job


----------



## Milkman (Dec 12, 2013)

Those are some good coyotes........... aka dead coyotes


----------

